# 15-year-old sentenced to life



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

PROVIDENCE, R.I. (AP) November 6,2006










The second-youngest murder defendant in the state in more than 100 years was sentenced to life in prison yesterday.

Fifteen-year-old Phearin Rot won't be eligible for parole until the year 2026.

Rot pleaded guilty to first degree murder for fatally shooting 14-year-old Jamont Richardson last year.

Prosecutors say the teenager's cousin complained to Rot that she had braided Richardson's hair but he refused to pay her the 15-dollars she charged.

Prosecutors say Rot and Richardson fought at his cousin's house in the city's Smith Hill neighborhood.

State lawyers say Rot left and returned with a gun and shot Richardson in the face.

Members of Richardson's family were in court wearing T-shirts with a poem about him.

At the sentencing, judge Robert Krause said the use of illegal guns was "the bane of society."

(Copyright 2006 by The Associated Press. All Rights Reserved.)


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

It's your own fault punk!You made a stupid discission thinking you were bad ass and now your fucked. Have good life Jr.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

i wouldnt recomend sleeping on your stomach ...you little prick


----------

